

Alicia Keys is the new BlackBerry Global Creative Director. No, Really. - pbahra
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/30/3932048/blackberry-announces-alicia-keys-as-global-creative-director

======
delano
Nothing new in terms of corporate strategy. Will.i.am and Intel[1], Lady Gaga
and Polaroid[2], etc.

[1]
[http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2011...](http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2011/01/25/intel-
teams-with-william-black-eyed-peas-front-man)

[2] [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2011/01/polaroid-and-lady-
gag...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2011/01/polaroid-and-lady-gaga-launch-
grey-label-haute-digital-photography/)

------
rmah
Alicia Keys is a wonderful singer.

